# known egg donors abroad?



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi there all - we're on a waiting list for DE treatment in the UK but (as i'm sure you all know) the lists are long . Though we're hopefully only a couple of months or so away from finding a donor, I'm already getting jumpy about what we will do if it doesn't work.... and tho we've been happy to wait this time around, I'm not sure I could bear to wait again (due to our ages).

In the ideal world we'd prefer to have a donor that wasn't anonymous (ie that the child could trace when older if it felt important to them). Does anyone know if any of the clinics abroad do this sort of donation and how the system would work in terms of safeguarding any future child's access to that information? 

thanks in advance, and good luck to everyone

Sue x


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi I don't think there are many clinics if any in europe that offer known donors? think it's only in the U.K and that is why there is not many donors since the law changed.  

I gave up on the U.K last april, had one go with donor embryos and it did not work so they put me down the list, i am still waiting since april 07 to hear from the clinic and they also referred me to Lister, Manchester, Nottingham, etc i did send forms off before i left for CZ republic where i only had to wait for 5 months for a donor both sperm and eggs...and i stuck with them, and although a fresh cycle did not work as you can see i went back for FET last two left and one has stuck! am delighted, i never want to have any treatment in the U.k again, sorry but they have had enough money from me in 2.5 years with NO results, and i have no medical problems other than my age, i am in my 40's, thankfully i have the most supportive person i need and that is my mother who kept telling me age has nothing to do with it, give your body time to get used to all the treatment and it WILL happen, and it has!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks Angela - and really good luck with your pregnancy, that's great news  

Happy to go further afield than Europe if needs be if anyone else has any info... States? South Africa maybe?

Suspect I may be chasing a lost cause, but had a feeling I'd read somewhere that there were places where the donors weren't completely anonymous and there was still less of a waiting list than the uk (I assume due to payment for donors, but as I say it's just a vague memory that I'd read it somewhere...)

Sue x


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Sue - hope someone comes back to you with info on USA and SA soon - unfortunately, I think you will find that any country in Europe that has known donors will be experiencing the same shortages as we are getting over here as the EU tissue directive which came into force last year (I think!) says that donors can't be paid.

Both the USA and SA are actually quite expensive as the US definitely pays the donors a whopping fee, and I read that you have to go through an agency for the SA clinic now.

Really good luck to you - if you decide to go for anonymous donor, there is far more choice of countries and less (some places have no) waiting lists.

Love

Lesleyj xxx (currently hormonal on my 2ww!!)


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

lesley   the 2ww is hell isn't it? 

I think it's something we're probably going to have to come to terms with if the UK tx doesn't work.... It's not ideal, but then what of all this is ideal eh? 

lots of love and luck xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

sue i am sure there is a south african thread somewhere, i know you get alot more info on the donors in south africa, and i have heard of some of the women meeting their donors etc, but perhaps you could ask the clinics if they do known donors ... (you should find the main clinics in either johannesburg or cape town if you do a search)  i am also sure that USA does known donors ... sorry not much help with specifics, but those two countries do ring a bell for known donors.
wishing you lots of luck with your journey


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks safarigirl, sounds like I didn't dream it up then - i'll keep hunting...

and thanks also for the amazing post of your story - it was exactly what i needed to read a month or so ago, direct, honest and fantastically  moving. It really helped me to move forward in terms of how I feel about using DE. Thankyou.

Sue x


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Sue
the other thing is whilst i was receiving treatment in the u.k i had to have coucelling too, but from the start donor egg was never an issue with me, and as the doctor put it, only one half of a person makes a baby so it is never all your genes...it's takes two.
Also the Cz peoples are a closer match to my own background as both my parents are eastern european, i am only English by birth but my blood isn't, as much as people say i am English 
Whatever you decide i hope it works for you.


----------

